# Flourish Excel, Substrate, and Shrimp



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I am finally ready to start purchasing everything, now that my lighting is on order, but I have two remaining questions before I can get started.

Flourish Excel vs CO2
Flourish Excel, while likely more costly in the long run, is more convenient for me than to figure out a CO2 system, how to work it, and how to put one together (since they all seem to require assembly). Not to mention, I won't have to worry about how the tank will look with a coke bottle of sugar water hanging off the side. I'd love to go with Flourish, if there are no drawbacks in plant growth. I know the dangers of overdosing, so of course I'll be careful. So I ask, are there drawbacks in plant growth? AND can I get away with skipping a day of dosing if I were to, say, go out of town to visit my parents?

Substrate
My plan is to buy 3 or 4 bags of Flourite or Flourite Red for my 29 gal tank. I don't want substrate that's going to make a giant dust poof every time I mess with my plants, so it seems ideal to get this substrate and wash it very thoroughly. Do I need something to cover it, or can I leave this substrate exposed? Im going to use a rhizome as a ground cover anyway, so no one's going to see much substrate once my plants fill in. Also, how many 15lb bags are necessary for a 29 gallon aquarium? I'm assuming 3, but perhaps 4 is a better idea?

Shrimp
I don't plan on putting fish in my tank until it has been growing for about 2 months, because I want the plants to really fill in and be my main focus. Shrimp, however, seem rather handy in controlling algae, and since this is going to be a new setup, I'd like to add some shrimp for algae control as soon as I possibly can. Would I be able to add them, say, a week after I'm set up? I assume they're sensitive to ammonia/nitrates, but I read that plants allow a small bioload from the start. I'm thinking about 20 shrimp (cherry and amano mix) should do well. Are there any other algae-eating species I can look into at the very beginning aside from a Pleco? In addition, I want to make this a dwarf gourami tank, I believe. I have three of them at the moment, which I call affectionately My Three Spices (Cayenne [common dwarf gourami] , Paprika [flame dwarf], and Rosemary [blue powder dwarf]). I figure these three and perhaps three Honey Gouramis (also of the dwarf variation) would suit me fine for fish. At full possible length, they'd total to about 20 inches of fish in a 29 gallon. Are these 6 too much if I were to get an algae team in there?

I'm sorry if these questions seem rather elementary, but I haven't found consistancy in most guides about the shrimp. The substrate and Excel questions are simply a matter of personal opinion. Thanks in advance for all of your assistance!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Otocinclus catfish are very good for algae control, small, and they stay small. Shrimp, other than Amano shrimp, don't do much for algae, in my experience. The Otos don't bother the shrimp either, in my experience. But, Excel at twice the recommended dosage is very bad for shrimp.

How much light are you getting? It is the light intensity that determines all of the rest of what is required for the aquarium.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I'm getting a 2x55 AHS kit in the mail soon. However, I ordered 55W and 36W bulbs so that I can raise or lower the light intensity as I see fit. I assume I'll start with 55W+36W and change as I go along.

It might do well to mention once more than I have a 29 gal aquarium so that potential repliers don't need to read up.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With 110 watts and a 29 gallon tank, I found I couldn't even control the algae having pressurized CO2. I switched to two 36 watt bulbs and had much better luck. So, I doubt that Excel would be enough for you to succeed and not get frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I doubt I'll use the full potential of the kit any time soon. I'm looking into either 2x36W bulbs or 55W+36W. I assume the 2x36 is best to start with. I am getting the 2x55W kit for the dimensions mostly. But the added options are very nice, too.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I just set up a 20 long, 30" x 13", and I used one bag of regular Flourite on the very bottom, and two bags of black over that and it averages about 3" deep. The black stuff is much easier to wash than the regular. I am doing DIY CO2 and Excel. I put the bottles towards the back of the tanks (20L & 10 gallon on the kitchen counter) and put houseplants in front of them. They love the light. I got hooked on Excel when it banished most of the algae in my tanks with pressurized CO2. I forget some mornings and it doesn't seem to matter. Good luck with your new tank!


----------

